# Porcupines



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

augustus0603 said:


> I've had luck this year as it seems like my buddie's pointers get into one almost every time out. My GSP got into one 10 years ago and that was it for her. I've been lucky with my setters although I let my 18 month old setter chase one last week while I had him on the cord and then cooked him when he got about a foot away. He tried again and I gave it to him again. I hope he got the point but you never know. But in response to the OP, yes, I've seen more this year than in quite a while.


And right on cue, my setter pup got into one on Sunday. I saw him leave the point and dive in so I had a feeling when I heard him shaking his head. I cooked him on 17 with my garmin tt and he came flying out with about 10 quills in his face. Could have been worse but I'm hoping he learned his lesson. But then again I've said that a few times with this dog. Unbelievable bird finder, unfortunately he can be easily distracted. I really think he's going to be worth it though.

I haven't been shooting them though.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

I shoot every one I see. Almost lost a dog to one. $1000 in vet bills.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

It seems like there are more porkers out when it’s raining.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

kdogger said:


> I shoot every one I see. Almost lost a dog to one. $1000 in vet bills.


OUCH!
May I ask how the cost came about?


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

birdhntr said:


> OUCH!
> May I ask how the cost came about?


My shorthair got into one about 10 years ago and she broke two quills off right at the roof of her mouth. I had three people hold her down and we just couldn't get them out. I had to pay $300 for the vet to put her under anesthesia and pull them out.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

uplander87 said:


> Is everyone seeing a population spike in the number of porcupines in central and northern lower Michigan? I have only hunted 2 days so far and came across 6 of them this year! One dog paid a trip to the vet and the other walked away with 8 quills by the nose that were easily removed. Any recommendations on how to get the dogs to stay away from them?
> 
> Last year was similar. I took both dogs to the vet to have the quills removed and came across porcupines almost every outing. Most of the time I pull the dogs off point and keep hunting. I don't think the dogs have learned their lesson.


I haven't noticed more this year, but if you want to explore keeping your dog away, look up trash breaking methods. I did what NbyNW mentioned above, but with deer, and it has kept my lab from being interested in them after burning him once when he gave chase, and then again when he went up to sniff a deer at camp that we had harvested. Now all he does is stop dead in his tracks when he sees one and just watches it. All he likes now is to eat their poop lol. 

As some have mentioned above, some dogs just don't learn, even after being quilled. The most you can do is make your best efforts at trash breaking, and if it works great, if it doesn't just make sure you're always prepared with the knowledge on how to remove them, have the right tools for the job on you, and know if and when the dog needs to see a vet (most instances they should see a vet for at least an examination to ensure all are removed from the mouth, throat, etc.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

fivegunner said:


> Alright I`ll bite how do you porky proof a dog ?


I shock the snot out of them when they chase after one. That usually cures em.

My first dog, I did not do this. When mine got quilled bad, I was just walking her for a walk in the woods in the evening, not even trying to train. I was new to the dog world then and stupid and did not have her collar on and she attacked a porcupine and ended up rolling on it. She was messed up bad. I literally had to beat her with a stick to get her to stop attacking. That was the last time I ever take a dog off lead without a collar.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

birdhntr said:


> OUCH!
> May I ask how the cost came about?


Had to put her under twice to pull quills and surgically remove some migrating buried ones. Those quills are deadly. They move internally and can migrate into organs.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

My Brit pointed one once and I was able to woe her and pick her up and got out of there.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

poz said:


> *Do you guys bury them after to shoot them*


I buried a skunk one time. Dug a hole with the front end loader bucket on my farm tractor, covered it with dirt and packed it down with the bucket as well. Came by a couple days later and coyotes had already dug it up.

Porkies - I find an opening in the woods and lay them belly up. They are pretty much fully consumed within a couple days as well. Lots of critters out there looking for an easy meal - eagles, goshawks, ravens, coyotes...

I've never seen a bird dog go after a dead porcupine...but maybe I've been missing something?


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

couldn't get them out. I had to pay 


Wild Thing said:


> I buried a skunk one time. Dug a hole with the front end loader bucket on my farm tractor, covered it with dirt and packed it down with the bucket as well. Came by a couple days later and coyotes had already dug it up.
> 
> Porkies - I find an opening in the woods and lay them belly up. They are pretty much fully consumed within a couple days as well. Lots of critters out there looking for an easy meal - eagles, goshawks, ravens, coyotes...
> 
> I've never seen a bird dog go after a dead porcupine...but maybe I've been missing something?


A dog has a tendency to roll on dead animals or even taste them. A rotting festered dead porcupine quill can even penetrate the chest cavity ,neck,throat areas also when rolled on.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

Wild Thing said:


> I've never seen a bird dog go after a dead porcupine...but maybe I've been missing something?


I must have the one moron dog... early spring we were out snowshoeing and he bit a dead porky. Fortunately I was right there and he only had a couple quills that I was able to pull. 

This past spring while mushroom hunting the same dog got an baby porcupine. The babies are MUCH worse than the adults. The quills are very small and very difficult to remove. It was a sunday and I helped the emergency vet remove them. Her estimate was well above 1,000. Had to make countless small incisions to remove them. Almost like removing cactus needles. we were finding them for weeks.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

augustus0603 said:


> My shorthair got into one about 10 years ago and she broke two quills off right at the roof of her mouth. I had three people hold her down and we just couldn't get them out. I had to pay $300 for the vet to put her under anesthesia and pull them out.


I have dealt with this many times.My one dog jack got it bad three times back to back.I removed all the quills by hand.He was so loaded that I was grabbing handfuls like a batch of pencils fast to get started then go after what's Inside the mouth and clear it then finish the outside after.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

birdhntr said:


> couldn't get them out. I had to pay
> 
> A dog has a tendency to roll on dead animals or even taste them. A rotting festered dead porcupine quill can even penetrate the chest cavity ,neck,throat areas also when rolled on.





C20chris said:


> I must have the one moron dog... early spring we were out snowshoeing and he bit a dead porky. Fortunately I was right there and he only had a couple quills that I was able to pull.
> 
> This past spring while mushroom hunting the same dog got an baby porcupine. The babies are MUCH worse than the adults. The quills are very small and very difficult to remove. It was a sunday and I helped the emergency vet remove them. Her estimate was well above 1,000. Had to make countless small incisions to remove them. Almost like removing cactus needles. we were finding them for weeks.


Interesting...and good points. I'm sure coyotes scavenge on dead porkies, don't you think? Have they somehow learned to avoid the quills? If it isn't coyotes, then certainly the birds of prey are successful at it.

Most of my encounters with porkies are actually in the winter when I see them chewing on my maples or pine trees. Kind of tough to get a shovel into the dirt during winter in the U.P. but I'll see what I can do about burying them when the dirt is soft.


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

C20chris said:


> I must have the one moron dog... early spring we were out snowshoeing and he bit a dead porky. Fortunately I was right there and he only had a couple quills that I was able to pull.
> 
> This past spring while mushroom hunting the same dog got an baby porcupine. The babies are MUCH worse than the adults. The quills are very small and very difficult to remove. It was a sunday and I helped the emergency vet remove them. Her estimate was well above 1,000. Had to make countless small incisions to remove them. Almost like removing cactus needles. we were finding them for weeks.


My 2 year old Brit had a whole baby porky in his mouth before I realized what was going on. After hours visit, vet and I worked on him for an hour and a half. You are correct. The baby quills were way worse! $341 August walk in the woods.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

The larger quills are what grab your attention but the majority these quills were 1/2" long (the bad ones) and all over in his gums/chest ect. He clearly grabbed ahold and gave it a death shake. You could only find them by running your finger across the skin or mouth ect. until you were poked by the quill. Then we went digging.

His name is Ace... we call him the AceHole... and he earns it.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

birdhntr said:


> I have dealt with this many times.My one dog jack got it bad three times back to back.I removed all the quills by hand.He was so loaded that I was grabbing handfuls like a batch of pencils fast to get started then go after what's Inside the mouth and clear it then finish the outside after.


Unfortunately, me too. Easier to just grab a bunch and pull. Save the leatherman for the hard to reach ones after you get through the initial wave. I've been stuck by quite few this year myself when pulling them out. They hurt! The worst ones are when they're in between their teeth.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Porkies are a drag. I pull each out individually with the needle nose pliers but I move quickly and don't stop until I'm done. I had a dog once that couldn't pass up on a porkie no matter how many times he was stuck. Out west he brushed one of those cactus plants and turned and bit it. Dislodging the cactus from the roof of his mouth was much harder then a couple hundred quills.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Ran across 2 porcupines today. Both times a loud *WHOA!!!* Halted forward progress followed quickly with “Heel”, and both bad scenarios were averted. Thank god for repetitious training on the basics. I’m sure there have been others in the past, I just haven’t seen them. It’s been a couple years since I’ve seen a porcupine in the covers we hunt up here, and now two in one day. I will say the 1st one I saw this morning was a giant. Didn’t even think to get pictures till just now while sitting here in the motel listening to the rain hitting the roof.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Ran across 2 porcupines today. Both times a loud *WHOA!!!* Halted forward progress followed quickly with “Heel”, and both bad scenarios were averted. Thank god for repetitious training on the basics. I’m sure there have been others in the past, I just haven’t seen them. It’s been a couple years since I’ve seen a porcupine in the covers we hunt up here, and now two in one day. I will say the 1st one I saw this morning was a giant. Didn’t even think to get pictures till just now while sitting here in the motel listening to the rain hitting the roof.


How's the hunting?


----------



## h rap brown (Aug 8, 2012)

i believe shorthairs and pointers are more prone to be multiple offenders might be the hound in their genetics


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

Wild Thing said:


> I buried a skunk one time. Dug a hole with the front end loader bucket on my farm tractor, covered it with dirt and packed it down with the bucket as well. Came by a couple days later and coyotes had already dug it up.
> 
> Porkies - i sped an opening in the woods and lay them belly up. They are pretty much fully consumed within a couple days as well. Lots of critters out there looking for an easy meal - eagles, goshawks, ravens, coyotes...
> 
> I've never seen a bird dog go after a dead porcupine...but maybe I've been missing something?


most dog love to role in stinky spots and if you don't see it happen you will never know it has quils stuck in its side till one migrates to the body cavity I speak from experience PLEASE BURY THEM OR DONT SHOOT THEM


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

The population of porkies seems to be even higher than it normally is in our area.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

My beagle found one this year. I heard him barking "treed" but by the time I got to him the porcupine had done it's thing. I pulled out about 2 dozen quills from his muzzle and mouth.


----------



## NbyNW (Jun 30, 2012)

I have also heard from multiple sources with a lot of dog experience-multiple vets(our older dog got into a couple which has resulted in expensive visits to different vets)-that a dog that gets into a porkie will either be one and done or get into them the rest of their lives. As also said-certain breeds are more prone- i.e. German breeds. 
I am the lucky owner of a Griffon that thinks he is a German Wirehaired Pointer. Hunts like hell though.


----------



## NbyNW (Jun 30, 2012)

hungryhollow said:


> My beagle found one this year. I heard him barking "treed" but by the time I got to him the porcupine had done it's thing. I pulled out about 2 dozen quills from his muzzle and mouth.


2 dozen - sounds lucky


----------



## fordman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Porky training has worked for me.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

NbyNW said:


> 2 dozen - sounds lucky


 Yes, If he had to get involved with a porky.


----------



## Kevin Moeller (May 24, 2018)

NbyNW said:


> that a dog that gets into a porkie will either be one and done or get into them the rest of their lives.


Are there any other options?


----------



## NbyNW (Jun 30, 2012)

Kevin Moeller said:


> Are there any other options?


Ha! valid point. Luckily, my dog got into two then stopped. He still found them and pointed them, but there was enough hesitation for me to find him and light into him in the shock collar a few times. Knock on wood hes been fine now avoiding them.
The point the vets were making is they have lots of dogs that get into one and learn their lesson, then have the other dogs that will get into them their whole lives. 
The main point I was making was to emphasize that from the vets I have spoken with, it is common for a dog to get into one porkie and learn its lesson and never get into them again.


----------



## Kevin Moeller (May 24, 2018)

NbyNW said:


> The main point I was making was to emphasize that from the vets I have spoken with, it is common for a dog to get into one porkie and learn its lesson and never get into them again.


I know, I was just having fun. My buddies new pup this year pointed one and he cooked her until she got away from it. Hopefully that was a good lesson learned without quills!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

fivegunner said:


> Alright I`ll bite how do you porky proof a dog ?


Exactly the same method used for Deer Breaking or Trash Breaking. This has been talked about/ explained here so many times .......

HINT: Do a Search........


----------



## Full_Draw_Killer (Jan 10, 2014)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Exactly the same method used for Deer Breaking or Trash Breaking. This has been talked about/ explained here so many times .......
> 
> HINT: Do a Search........


What a great response. I am sure a guy who has a simple question enjoys being talked down to like he's in kindergarten.

Do a search..... great advice. 

You could have typed out how to porky proof a dog in the same amount of words you typed out with that condescending BS response.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Full_Draw_Killer said:


> What a great response. I am sure a guy who has a simple question enjoys being talked down to like he's in kindergarten.
> 
> Do a search..... great advice.
> 
> You could have typed out how to porky proof a dog in the same amount of words you typed out with that condescending BS response.


give the dog a little stimulation with a e-collar when encounters a porkie, it seem to work with my dog, just like the e-fences they seem to deter


----------

